# Medical Marijuana Wage Scales



## eyecandi (Dec 10, 2010)

so, of course Cali just got a union and we are starting to get a rough idea of wages for workers. but there doesn't seem to be much info out there otherwise <and Cali wages don't equate to other regions of the country> and I'd like to try and get an idea of what Medical Marijuana workers are currently making in the industry. this is good info for everyone, especially anyone currently/looking for a job in the MMJ world. Everyone needs to make a fair and living wage, but without any data/standards, we are all just playing it by ear. my initial research shows trimmer wages ranging from $100-$250 per LB trimmed, but again, the data out there is thin and that range came from only @ 10 hits I found (within the past couple years posted).

What do you see as the current wages for:

*1) Nursery / Plant Husbandry / OPCL / Grow Warehouse*
A) Master Grower/Plant Manager (hourly? salary? % of harvest? % of overall sales? bonuses?)
B) General Gardeners (hourly? salary?)
C) Trimmers (hourly? piece rate? <eg: Jane got paid .15cents per gram trimmed>)
D) Specialists (eg: extracts. edibles. tinctures)

*2) Dispensary*
A) Office Manager (standard Off Man rates? commission?)
B) Reception (hourly? salary?)
C) Bud Tenders (hourly? salary? commission?)
D) Security Guards

these are the basics I believe, if I miss anything, please add it. any and all input is greatly welcomed as this is getting more important as more states legalize the medical side and workers search for basic wage information. 

Thanks for your time and input!


----------



## Dahighone (Dec 11, 2010)

I would love to know some info on this. I would think it would be about the same as other agricultural jobs that entaled some of the same processes. Tomatoes for instance, I havnt a clue what these people make, but would love to know more on this topic if anyone has an idea


----------



## indipow82 (Oct 5, 2011)

Old thread needs input yet! In Cali I got paid about 300 a lb trimmed, 30 an hour for master gardening and managing the overall op plus 20% of harvest after overhead costs,etc... Seems to be about the same for all the work I have done in CO..

When I worked as an arborist, I made 15 an hour and same at the vineyard. I did work for a large scale greenhouse that specialized in gourmet veggies and it was all hydroponic so I made 21 an hour because of the need for a chemistry and general mechanical engineer background. There is great money in any horticultural industry and that is why I have done it for the last 15+ years!


----------

